# deutsches Handbuch für Garmin GARMIN GPSMAP 276C gesucht



## Kampfknödel (19. Januar 2009)

Hi Boardies,

kann mir Jemand das deutsche Hanbuch für das o.g. GPS Gerät besorgen?

Grund: Ich trage mich mit den Gedanken, mir ein derartiges GPS zu kaufen . Da die hiesigen Preise aber teilweise fast das doppelte betragen, in einer Internetofferte die Mnuesprache jedoch in Deutsch ist, werde ich mir das Teil mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Staaten kaufen.

Das Gerät nutze ich nur für den Outdooreinsatz - zur Autonavigation habe ich bereits ein FALK.

Wäre toll wenn sich einer bereit erklärt, mir das HB zuzusenden. 

Schönen Abend noch

René

Hat sich erledigt - habe soeben ein deutsches Gerät ersteigert!

;-)


----------

